# Finally got my CWP



## Aaryq (Jan 25, 2007)

Howdy, folks. I finally got my concealed weapons permit for the state of ND...but I'm in Iraq right now. When I get back, I'm going on leave back to my home in McKenzie County. For the drive there, all I'll have is a Ka-Bar because I left my Ruger P89 (9mm) with my folks. My question is mostly directed at CWP holders.

When I get back, I'll have $500 set aside for a concealed carry piece. My preference is an autoloader in .45 ACP or .40 S&W. I'd like it to be a compact or sub-compact pistol. If you carry a piece that fits the caliber criteria, let me know what you carry and what ammo you use for it?

What would you advise me to avoid, weapon or ammo?

If someone advises me to use "EXTREME SHOCK" ammunition, I may be forced to chop you into little pieces and eat you.


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

I like the Springfield Custom subcompact in .45. I believe the .45s to be easier to carry because of their slimmer frames. 
You will probably be looking at closer to $800 if you get into this category, but what's $300 dollars when your life is on the line?
Federal Hydra-Shocks in 230 grains should do the trick. It's the same round that many law enforcement officers use.
My brother was Marine infantry and I was Army infantry.
Thanks for your service. Good luck!


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Sig P226 with a 3.9 inch barrel .40 S&W could be the sweetest carry gun I ever fired. Its compact easy to conceal and as accurate as any pistol i have ever fired, also recoil is not bad at all and you can swap the barrel out and change it to a .357 sig if you want! Only downside is price gonna run 700 to 800 range but well worth every penny.

If you got to stay at the $500.00 mark I would consider a revolver maybe a S&W 620 .357 mag or even a ruger sp-101. :2cents:

What kind of cartridges you put in it is an overblown subject in my opinion just train to make multiple hits quick. But with that being said Cor-Bon , Winchester SXT, Remington Golden saber, Gold -dot and about 50 more I cant think of should work just fine.

US Army, 5/29 Field Artillery , Ft Carson Colorado " Hot Steel on time on target" 1987-1990. Never did it for real like you, good luck and thank you.


----------

